# Help me with Ragout



## velochic (Sep 16, 2004)

As a student of the French language, I understand the meaning of this culinary term, but I'm trying to understand if it's an appetizer or main dish and how exactly to make it.  I once had crab ragout (in a puff pastry shell) at a French restaurant as an hors d'oeuvres but I can't seem to find any good recipes.  Does anybody have any thoughts on this?  Recipes?  Is it really a main dish?  Thanks!!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 16, 2004)

I always though "ragout" meant a stew or a thick stew-like concoction.  I've seen the term applied ad nauseum in restaurants for just about anything.  I recently ordered  "Crab Ragout En Fond de Tarte" from a local restaurant.  The waiter confirmed that it was crab imperial in puff pastry.


----------



## velochic (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Audeo.  Can you explain what crab imperial is, please?  I wonder if this is really what I am looking for.  Thanks!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 11, 2004)

Ragoût is defined with accurate conciseness by Jacqueline Hériteau:  “A stew made with meat, poultry, or fish, cooked _simply_ [my ital.] with or without vegetables.”  (_The Cooks Almanac_, p. 114)  

*Crab Imperial* – which can be served successfully as an appetizer or an entrée – ranks amongst the more elegant of crab dishes.  It is often presented authentically in scallop shells.  The ingredient list for my Imperials comprises:

1 lb. lump crab meat
½ green bell pepper
½ pimento
2 green scallions
1 Tbsp mayonnaise
1 Tbsp regular Dijon mustard
2-3 drops Tabasco
1½ tsp Worcestershire
chopped fresh parsley, to taste
Sea salt & white pepper, to taste

Basically, the above items are mixed together, spooned into the shells, coated w/ additional mayonnaise to seal in moisture, then baked in a moderate oven until browned.


----------



## QSis (Oct 17, 2004)

velochic,

I know your question is was asked about a month ago, but I'm a new member, trying to read up.

Do you think you may have had "Crab Rangoon"?  It is a delicious appetizer which is made by mixing crabmeat with cream cheese and wrapping a dollop of that mix in a wonton wrapper, then deep-frying (I've also baked them in the oven, but frying is infinitely superior).

Crab Rangoon is a popular menu item at Chinese restaurants, frequently on pu-pu platters.

Ragout is a stew.

Lee


----------

